# Nigerian Teen Girls Rescued From Clinic Accused Of Selling Babies After Raid



## High_Gravity (Jun 2, 2011)

Nigerian Teen Girls Rescued From Clinic Accused Of Selling Babies After Raid 









> LAGOS, Nigeria -- Dozens of pregnant teenagers could face charges after being accused of planning to sell their babies into a growing child trafficking trade in Nigeria's southeast, officials said Thursday.
> 
> Thirty-two girls between 15 and 18 years old were arrested during the raid of an illegal clinic in Aba in Abia state Saturday, the state police chief said. Police believe the children were destined to be trafficked in Africa's most populous country.
> 
> ...



Nigerian Teen Girls Rescued From Clinic Accused Of Selling Babies After Raid


----------



## xsited1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Has anyone notified Madonna or Angelina Jolie?


----------

